# another one from pocket predator



## lovetosling123 (Jun 1, 2015)

This it the pocket predator poly top shot. I have only had it for a week and It is seems extremely accurate. It feels great in the hand and shoots extremely accurate. It was delivered in three days and i will soon order again from bills page.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Congratulations . That is a good one .


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

I sure enjoy the one I have. I have a couple different ones on order, can't wait


----------



## cairomn (Sep 4, 2013)

Nice

enjoy


----------



## Oneproudmeximan (May 20, 2013)

That's a winner


----------



## Skook (Jul 25, 2015)

Ya just can't go wrong with anything from Bill's Pocket Predator selection. My son and I are shooting four of his models and they are all top quality.
Bill and his wife are also just really good people and go out of their way to treat you right!
Skook

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

You have a sweet slingshot there

OM


----------



## alfshooter (May 11, 2011)

:thumbsup:


----------

